# regular vs goofy



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

I haven't been snowboarding long but my current setup is goofy. I've found that while going down the runs I tend to ride almost everything in switch. Should I change my setup from goofy to regular? Does it really make a difference which style I ride?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

change what ever feels the best, if u do not u will be fighting it all day


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

The way I find out which way you should ride is:

1. Close your eyes.
2. Then from behind someone should give you a shove.
3. If you put your right foot forward then your goofy.
4. If you put your left foot forward then your regular.
5. If you fall on your face then you are a skier. 

Of course this only works if you aren't expecting it.


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

ctrlaltdl said:


> The way I find out which way you should ride is:
> 
> 1. Close your eyes.
> 2. Then from behind someone should give you a shove.
> ...


bahaha, #5 is classic. I was told another way to know is slide across a peice of ice. Which ever foot you put forward is which you are. I ride goofy (heh). 

PS. having your friend push you from behind in the snow is just asking for trouble :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I've tried the push from behind thing and the result is always goofy but I'm going to switch it next time I go and give it a shot, worst case scenario is that I have to go back to my car to fix it after a few runs


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

hey every one just joined this is my first post. 
this is kinda weird i skateboard wakeboard and snowboard all regular but when i slide across the ice im always goofy. i dont have much trouble riding switch down the mountian untill i start doing tricks.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I had a tough time picking one or the other while learning to board last year. I think the only reason i chose regular, was cuz of when i started to carve, i found turning with my right foot behind waaay easier...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

i dont know if this is normal but when i skate im goofy, when i skimboard im goofy, when i snowboard im regular. is it just me or are there other people out there like that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

It happens. I'm naturally right handed, but I play pool left handed, and when it comes to archery I have to use left handed bows.


Like the others said, I would switch up your bindings if you think you'll feel more comfortable riding regular. It never hurts to try .. not like it's permanent. Just one thing I'd like to point out is make sure you're putting most of your weight on your front foot when you're riding. Beginners like to lean all their weight on the back foot, so that may confuse which way you think you ride (for a while I thought I was always regular, until I actually learned how to ride right, then it was like ... oh, d'oh, guess I'm goofy after all!).


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

i go both ways. like a bisexual.

this upcoming season i want my first day (or at least the first half of the day) to be switch.

gotta learn the switch, its fun!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

When you are walking towards a flight of stairs take note of which foot hits the first step. If it is your right foot, then you are likely goofy.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Throw a chicken in the air and drop kick it, whichever leg instinctively...never mind. Just ride down a mountain a couple times and go with whichever feels natural. I tried both regular and goofy and I was clearly more comfortable going regular. If you don't feel different either way, just toss a coin. Or, again, chicken kicking...


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> Throw a chicken in the air and drop kick it, whichever leg instinctively...never mind. Just ride down a mountain a couple times and go with whichever feels natural. I tried both regular and goofy and I was clearly more comfortable going regular. If you don't feel different either way, just toss a coin. Or, again, chicken kicking...


LOL!! You forgot to mention the chicken should be kicked during a full moon phase :laugh:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey hey! Play nice with the chickens!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I too favor the kickin' chicken method. Though you could always hop on a skateboard and see which one you favor as your lead foot.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Perhaps we can round up enough chickens and sell them on Ebay as a "snowboarding aid". They might struggle too much getting them in the box, so maybe there is a way to freeze dry them (as long as they do not squeal in the ways that lobsters do)? Ok, I'm making this old...sorry! lol.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We could start a chicken ranch...oh wait that's dirty!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

What about cow tipping?!?!? Wait...n/m


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Turkey's are mean. You could LOSE your leg that way. Anyone hungry for KFC now?


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

... or you could choke a chicken and whichever hand you use for the choking would probably show if you are regular or goofy.. or... err... wait a second...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> a good basic binder settings for normal would be -9 on the front and 15 on the back.


exsqueeze me? baking powder? you suggest *minus *9 on the *front *foot? such typoes could kill somebody!


you have to love the chickens! we steal their young before they're born, we eat there flesh and stuff things with their feathers.... it is far better to try drop kicking canadian geese! bloody things are everywhere, so a good punt is a public service!


as for the _regular versus goofy _arguement; i reckon the best indicator of a really good snowboarder is somoeone who can go 'normal' or 'fakie' and so learn both! 

i have heard the _slide on the floor wearing socks, get someone to push you, just go for it_ arguements, but the last guy i taught was right handed and all other indications said 'regular' but after the usual 3 days of trying, he changed to goofy and WHOOSH!

the proof of the pudding is in the eating. there aren't any definites, you just gotta try it for yerself. thats one of the good things about snowboarding!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> As far as the goofy/regular thing. I tell my students that in most cases, the foot that you kick the ball with usually is the back foot. Riding is the best method, as you will be able to tell instantly which you prefer.


idk if that would always work becuase i kick lefty and im regular. i would just hop on a skateboard and how u ride that would be the same on a snowboard


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ That is definitely more the exception than the rule. I have seen it too though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> You know, I had a kid this season who could just tear it up on a skate board. He naturally figured he would also ride goofy on a snowboard. He could`nt get it no matter what we tried, so for shits and grins, I spun his bindings around and like magic it clicked for him. So this kid rides a skateboard goofy and snowboard regular:dunno:



reminds me of me :laugh: 


except i skate regular and was snowboarding goofy but for some reason i thought it was stupid so i learnt regular now i just go regular most of the time but dont find it hard goofy.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

When I went to rent a board the first time I ever went they guy told me to run and slide on the ice. Well I slid straight on the Ice so he said that I should stick to skis. When I said that I wanted to learn to board he said you're gonna look goofy falling so I'll set you up goofy. Seems to work. I still cant get the hang of riding switch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

ctrlaltdl said:


> The way I find out which way you should ride is:
> 
> 1. Close your eyes.
> 2. Then from behind someone should give you a shove.
> ...


hahahhahahaha i love step 5... but yeah he took what i was going to say... its completely true and nobody believes it till u actually do it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

i ride goofy on a skateboard & goofy on a snowboard, i'm right handed, step first with my right foot, kick with my right foot, step back with my right foot.

tried riding regular at first but just didn't feel comfortable, switched them around & had the same "woosh" experience. lately i've been trying to ride switch more & don't find it too difficult, but i still feel more solid riding goofy.

for the past two seasons i've had my daughter ride regular, but then a couple weeks ago she jumped on my nephew's skateboard & rode it goofy, so this season i think i'll set up her board goofy & see how she does.

my son, the other day, asked why he rides his scooter with his right foot on & pushes with his left, when everyone else rides the opposite way. i told him he most likely rides goofy, like me.

in conclusion, i breed goofiness


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm ambidextrous with my riding styles, I just ride duck at 15 15 and swap from goofy to regular depending on what way the inside of the overall turn of the slope is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

hi guys, first post here.


I'm goofy, the problem is: I really suck riding regular i fear to switch when riding even when it is needed. I tend to fall imediatly, i really have a bad left foot.

is there someway to master the wrong foot?


:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

All I can think of would be the good ol' balance board. (Old skate board deck, with something big round and hard under it "2 lier of water") Or riding switch down the bunny hill, or riding duck (where the feet are like \ /)


----------

